# Yesterday I couldn't spell KCBS



## desert smokin (Nov 10, 2007)

and today I are a member and a certified barbeque judge and I just judged my first ever event.
Just got back from the 
Southwest International and Arizona State Championship Barbeque Cookoff.
Pretty unique situation for my first time out. We had just enough judges so Table Captain was an additional duty. So I volunteered and got to be the table captain and also judge the presentations. Kept me busy but it was fun and a great experience.
Ate a BUNCH of very good que and met some really great people.
I'm looking forward to the 2008 season.
Today was the culmination of two whirlwind weeks at work and here around the house. Great way to wind things down a little and hopefully free me up to spend more time with everyone here online.
If you get the oppportunity I would highly recommend you become a judge.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrate's Desert Smokin !!!!
that's really cool,i hope to do the same one day.

Mark


----------



## shawnr5 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lucky so and so. I've been stuck at Intel, in Chandler, and you've been doing this. Karma must be smacking me around for something.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats Jim. Nice accomplishments with great benefits to boot.


----------



## desert smokin (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Shawnr5. I was at the Chandler Intel plant from Dec 2004 til July of this year and I'm on a construction site currently at Price and Germann. I did the Fab 12 300mm conversion and the Fab 32 buildout. You just have to do it.


----------



## shawnr5 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been at Fab12 since 2000, with the exception of a year in Albuquerque (mmmmm..... Rudy's) for 300mm training.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats DS! Sounds like alot of fun. I don't think I'd want to do a chili cookoff though -


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on your first judging event. Sounds like you had a lot of fun. I can tell that you aren't tired of smokin' or eating Q!


----------



## tonto1117 (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrat's Jim!!! Have a great time with it....unfortunatley comp time is pretty much over for this year but I know I'm looking foward to next spring!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree, everyone should become a KCBS certified judge. And actually do some judging.
As I said before - It ain't as easy as it looks.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats Jim, glad you had a good time! I am looking forward to the judging class... can't wait for spring!

Have fun!


----------

